# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Dreams Do Discriminate: Racial Makeup Mimics Real Life - LiveScience.com

## Dream Guide Team

*Dreams Do Discriminate: Racial Makeup Mimics Real Life**LiveScience.com*"But you also dream more about blacks than most people do in your same community." The idea for the study quite literally came in a dream. Hoekstra's wife, Anne, noted in a *lucid dreaming* moment that there was an Asian person in the dream she was *...**and more »*

----------

